# Led direct fit reverse bulbs



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

There was a thread on here before and I can't find it, had the information and website to buy direct replacement great bright LED reverse bulbs from. Can anyone locate that thread?


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Nobody remembers talking about the led reverse bulbs?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

From a different forum

http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/1377319-reverse-light-bulbs.html


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Like just the led bulbs?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Unlike 1156.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

1olddogtwo;2014591 said:


> Unlike 1156.


3156 even......


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Just order replacement bulbs for your vehicle using that bulb number and make sure they are Cree led bulbs.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

I understand what they are, but there was a whole thread on which bulbs to order because they worked really well without having to put any relays or resistors in. The also posted how well they worked and how much brighter they were than stock.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Unless the leds have resistors built it, they all need led flashers or external resistors.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Even for the reverse lights? 

And that's why I was looking for the thread with the info because it had bulbs with resistors in them all set plug and play.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ah....I was looking it up myself....Still looking


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Please let me know if you find it. I want them for both my personal truck because I tinted the windows and it would be nice for backing in the garage, and for the plow truck for obvious reasons. 

It's supposed to be a bulb you take the Oem ones out and put these in. Someone said that the company told them to not run the led lights constant for more than like 15 mins for whatever reason, but that's a long time to be backing up the entire time.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=148644&highlight=led+back

Or are you thinking fennix cannons


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

MXZ1983;2014612 said:


> Even for the reverse lights?
> 
> And that's why I was looking for the thread with the info because it had bulbs with resistors in them all set plug and play.


You do not need resistors for reverse / backup light bulbs. You only need them for bulbs that are used with a flasher such as directionals or 4 way flashers. Even then, you can eliminate the "hyperflash" condition with an electronic flasher.


----------



## shotgunwillie (Nov 4, 2012)

MXZ1983;2014165 said:


> There was a thread on here before and I can't find it, had the information and website to buy direct replacement great bright LED reverse bulbs from. Can anyone locate that thread?


I tried to locate the tread you mention, I could not find it. However, I use those LED bulbs in my reverse, cargo and third brake lights. Try retro-solutions.net for your unplug, plug and play LEDs. Mine are only 5 watts and are way brighter than stock, I understand they upgraded them to 9 watts a couple of years ago.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

shotgunwillie;2015092 said:


> I tried to locate the tread you mention, I could not find it. However, I use those LED bulbs in my reverse, cargo and third brake lights. Try retro-solutions.net for your unplug, plug and play LEDs. Mine are only 5 watts and are way brighter than stock, I understand they upgraded them to 9 watts a couple of years ago.


Awesome, thank you so much for the info!


----------



## shotgunwillie (Nov 4, 2012)

MXZ1983;2015097 said:


> Awesome, thank you so much for the info!


Your welcome. Make sure the lights work before you snap, screw the assemblies back into the vehicle. If the Cree LED does not light up, simply flip the contacts, reverseing the polarity.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

dieselss;2014615 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=148644&highlight=led+back
> 
> Or are you thinking fennix cannons


Yup, those are the ones I put in , and man oh man are they bright....


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

shotgunwillie;2015142 said:


> Make sure the lights work before you snap, screw the assemblies back into the vehicle. If the Cree LED does not light up, simply flip the contacts, reversing the polarity.


Sage advice and actually true for _any _LED light. They are all polarity sensitive.


----------

